# PBGFC 31ST ANNUAL LADIES BILLFISH TOURNAMENT!!!!!!



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

LADIES LADIES LADIES YOU ARE UP!! PLEASE JOIN US FOR 31ST ANNUAL LADIES BILLFISH TOURNAMENT ONCE AGAIN HELD OUT AT BEAUTIFUL LOST KEY MARINA JULY 24-26!! VISIT WWW.PBGFC.COM FOR MORE DETAILS!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Odds are improving for us. If I don't get to blue water soon, I'm gonna spontaneous combust:usaflag


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

looks like the water is getting a "little" better for the ladies who all is going!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

I just heard the tournament has been put off a week. Hope this is true.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

it is im getting my post ready as we speak!! same schedule just next week


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Alright Ladies we are going to try it one more time this weekend july 24-26!!!! after the reports i heard from this weekend i think we made the right call, heard it was NASTY at times and fishing was slloooowwww!! hope to see you there www.pbgfc.com for info!!:usaflag


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

HAD A CALL THAT ASKED IF THEY WERE NOT REGISTERD TO FISH LAST WEEKEND!! COULD THEY REGISTER AND FISH THIS WEEKEND?? THE ANSWER IS YES!! SHOULD BE BETTER WEATHER AND SHOULD HAVE A GREAT TURNOUT!!


----------

